# New web page!



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I have really had interest in my dog and horse soaps so my husband made a web page just for the pets.

We did it on Shopify. It went together so easily that we are redoing our base site. Please take a look at it and tell me what you think. 
Thanks, Cathy

http://tallabredpetsoaps.com


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Love it! Very nice!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Good job. Great pics, easy to navigate.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Great site. Runs smooth!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice website!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone. We have now switched over the http://tallabredsoaps.com page and the next to come up will be Tallabred Sportsman. Anyone looking for a website to do check out shopify - it has been great.


----------

